# ~Meatloaf Talk~



## Dabs (Jul 20, 2012)

Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
Or does someone in your family have a special way to make it, to make it "oh so good"??
You know, meatloaf just isn't one of those special always asked for dinner meats.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

meatloaf is great.

Is easy as hell to make tastey.


i sometimes grill up meatloaf burgers and freeze then for quick lunches or dinners


----------



## Dabs (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> meatloaf is great.
> 
> Is easy as hell to make tastey.
> 
> ...



I agree it's easy to make tasty....but when my children were young...they always hated when I made it......mine wasn't jazzed up enough I guess ~LoL~
Now...I don't even make it anymore, but I do like it....I like to try other peoples'.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 21, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
> Or does someone in your family have a special way to make it, to make it "oh so good"??
> You know, meatloaf just isn't one of those special always asked for dinner meats.




It isn't?  Please don't tell my son:  he asks me to make it when he's coming home for a visit.


My sister's meatloaf isn't bad, either!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 21, 2012)

I like cold meat-loaf sammiches...


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> I like cold meat-loaf sammiches...



Indeed.  The only reason to make meat loaf is for sammiches.


----------



## elvis (Jul 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmPMMitJDYg]Meat Loaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2012)

Everyone who has had my meatloaf thinks it's yummy. What makes a good meatloaf is the right consistency...not too dense, but doesn't fall apart either. I use Italian bread crumbs, egg, milk, finely chopped onion, ketchup, barbeque sauce and several spices. My favorite side with it is buttered egg noodles sprinkled with parmesan cheese.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 21, 2012)

Make it with two-thirds 90/10 ground beef (leaner the better) and one-third sausage. 
You will get plenty of fat goodness from the sausage so don't worry about the lean beef.
I make it with hot sausage.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Everyone who has had my meatloaf thinks it's yummy. What makes a good meatloaf is the right consistency...not too dense, but doesn't fall apart either. I use Italian bread crumbs, egg, milk, finely chopped onion, ketchup, barbeque sauce and several spices. My favorite side with it is buttered egg noodles sprinkled with parmesan cheese.




That sounds yummy.   I use tomato sauce, egg, LOTS of diced onion, minced garlic, mushrooms, soy sauce, dry mustard, Worcestershire sauce, bread crumbs, pepper and ground beef.  It's a recipe my dad made up, but I amp up the seasonings.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 21, 2012)

I am lucky to get anything to eat from my spouse


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I thought this thread was going to be about the Rock Singer.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 21, 2012)

Defiant1 said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about the Rock Singer.



Dude.....I put it in the FOOD section ~LoL~


----------



## Paulie (Jul 21, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Everyone who has had my meatloaf thinks it's yummy. What makes a good meatloaf is the right consistency...not too dense, but doesn't fall apart either. I use Italian bread crumbs, egg, milk, finely chopped onion, ketchup, barbeque sauce and several spices. My favorite side with it is buttered egg noodles sprinkled with parmesan cheese.



All of that except the ketchup part.  It's so much better to use a can of tomato sauce.  I use Hunts.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 21, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who has had my meatloaf thinks it's yummy. What makes a good meatloaf is the right consistency...not too dense, but doesn't fall apart either. I use Italian bread crumbs, egg, milk, finely chopped onion, ketchup, barbeque sauce and several spices. My favorite side with it is buttered egg noodles sprinkled with parmesan cheese.
> ...



I think this is where I fucked up mostly...using ketchup. Sometimes I would use barbeque sauce.
My children liked ketchup...and I don't think my meatloaf was _that_ bad......but it never got raves from the kids


----------



## Dabs (Jul 21, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> I am lucky to get anything to eat from my spouse



Ouuuuu....not a good thing ~LoL~


----------



## Amelia (Jul 21, 2012)

I loved my Mom's meatloaf.  But I can't remember the recipe.  

I suspect that if I ever ran across the exact recipe, I wouldn't recognize it.  I have a hunch that it woudn't seem "the same" even if it was exactly the same.  Not unless I found it written in her hand.

It was something simple enough for me to think it was easy to make when I was 12 or so.  I just can't remember enough about it now.


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2012)

This is my favourite meatloaf.

Paul Prudhomme's Cajun Meat Loaf Recipe - Food.com - 412134

It's outstanding.

edit - forgot, douse it with this sauce. 

http://www.food.com/recipe/paul-prudhommes-cajun-meat-loaf-412134

Adjust it for your tolerance to heat.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 21, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
> Or does someone in your family have a special way to make it, to make it "oh so good"??
> You know, meatloaf just isn't one of those special always asked for dinner meats.



I get high marks for mine.  I go 1 lbs ground beef and 1 lbs ground lamb and put BBQ sauce on the top. 

That reminds me.  I have to go to the butchers.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 21, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Ketchup offers almost nothing to food, in my opinion.  Ill use it for french fries and that's about it.  Otherwise I think it's kind of gross.  

Add a can of tomato sauce to about 1.5 lbs of meat and whatever other ingredients you use.  I promise it'll be much better.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 21, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
> Or does someone in your family have a special way to make it, to make it "oh so good"??
> You know, meatloaf just isn't one of those special always asked for dinner meats.




You have never had GOOD meatloaf if you are asking this question!


----------



## syrenn (Jul 21, 2012)

boedicca said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I like cold meat-loaf sammiches...
> ...




and served hot!


----------



## hjmick (Jul 21, 2012)

Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morni...

Wait.. What?

Oh...

Never mind...


----------



## syrenn (Jul 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tuYKUgBZEc]Meat Loaf-"I'd Do Anything for Love Official Video 1994 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who uses 'ground' oatmeal as a binder in meatloaf?  Or uses thinly-sliced onions and ketchup as a topping?


----------



## SayMyName (Jul 30, 2012)

I love meatloaf.


----------



## busybee1980 (Aug 29, 2012)

pinterest offers some great ideas...I have found one or two my family will choke down.


----------



## Politico (Aug 29, 2012)

Meatloaf rocks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine rocks!


----------



## earlycuyler (Aug 29, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
> Or does someone in your family have a special way to make it, to make it "oh so good"??
> You know, meatloaf just isn't one of those special always asked for dinner meats.



Everyone does it their own way, and they all swear its the best. In my opinion its hard to mess up unless you serve it raw or something. I eat the hell out of some meat loaf. Had some last night made from ground lamb.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 29, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
> ...



My dog loves raw meatloaf.


----------



## earlycuyler (Aug 29, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Meat Loaf-"I'd Do Anything for Love Official Video 1994 [HD] - YouTube



Thats nasty meat loaf. Gross


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

I absolutely love meat loaf. I like it hot, cold, made with special stuff or just plain.

My daughter? She'll eat just about anything...and she doesn't like meatloaf! It's tragic!

My meatloaf:

Ground beef
Ground pork or sausage (optional)
Italian seasoning
garlic
soy sauce
worcestershire sauce
dry or prepared mustard
ketchup, tomato sauce, tomato paste or any combination
bread
milk
eggs

Yummmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
> Or does someone in your family have a special way to make it, to make it "oh so good"??
> You know, meatloaf just isn't one of those special always asked for dinner meats.


Are you kidding? Meatloaf is one of my all time favorite dishes! My Mom used to make with oatmeal, diced onion, eggs and topped with ketchup.

Yum!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll be making a meat loaf tomorrow, I'm gonna use different things like mushrooms, green chilis, onions, garlic, soy sauce etc. If anyone has any suggestions let me know, I will having egg noodles with it on the side.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

Put in some mustard!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Put in some mustard!



How much? I was thinking Worchester sauce also.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

I think about a tablespoon.

I always put in Worcestershire sauce as well. And I put in bread and pour milk over it to saturate...

I don't know why it works, those things mixed up..Italian seasoning, soy sauce, worcestershire, MILK...mustard...there's no way that stuff should be put together.

But somehow, it works.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 3, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
> Or does someone in your family have a special way to make it, to make it "oh so good"??
> You know, meatloaf just isn't one of those special always asked for dinner meats.



I always HATED meat loaf. 
Some months after we married my wife made one. To keep the peace, I ate some, and ate some more, and ate some more.

Over time I have found that numerous things I "hated" were pretty good.
What became clear over the passage of time was that my mother was a rotten cook.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

And mix it JUST until it's well mixed. Overmixing meatloaf leads to Lead Meatloaf.


----------



## Againsheila (Oct 3, 2012)

Meatloaf is a favorite in this house and I never make it the same twice.  I hardly ever follow recipes anymore and generally use what's on hand.  If I ever open a restaurant, I'm gonna name it "Never the Same Twice".


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I think about a tablespoon.
> 
> I always put in Worcestershire sauce as well. And I put in bread and pour milk over it to saturate...
> 
> ...



Ok Im going to give this a shot.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

Good luck!

I cook it at 350...and you'll probably need to pour off the fat as it cooks.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

Though I personally don't like it dry...I'll pour it off when it looks like it's going to overflow.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 3, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Seriously....do you cringe when you discover your spouse or parent has prepared meatloaf for dinner??
> Or does someone in your family have a special way to make it, to make it "oh so good"??
> You know, meatloaf just isn't one of those special always asked for dinner meats.



I fucking LOVE meatloaf.....


----------

